# reel reviews etc.



## topnative2 (Feb 22, 2009)

http://www.alanhawk.com/


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

He does some crazy detailed and extensive reviews. Love reading through his blog.


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

and when you really want to learn to repair/upgrade reels... look up Alantani on the web. His tutorials are as good as it gets (and I've been repairing gear myself since the early seventies....)


----------



## MAK (Dec 15, 2017)

lemaymiami said:


> and when you really want to learn to repair/upgrade reels... look up Alantani on the web. His tutorials are as good as it gets (and I've been repairing gear myself since the early seventies....)


Looks like a great site.  Bookmarked that for sure. 
Thanks


----------



## DuckNut (Apr 3, 2009)

Added the "helpful thread"


----------

